# new belly pix at 172pds:)



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 7, 2007)

im officially twenty+ pds over weight now my ideal weight is 147 since i have a small body frame anyways nue pix


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 11, 2007)

thanx hun anyone else like it?


----------



## matromaq (Jan 15, 2007)

luv_lovehandles said:


> thanx hun anyone else like it?



*raises hand* I'd like to get my belly like that someday.. what are your weight goals?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks alot for sharing with us Sweetie. Keep it coming post new pics soon Thanks Again


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jan 24, 2007)

heehee im still gaining more pix very soon


----------

